# Macbooks at staples on clearance??



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

I just checked the staples website and it said the 2 Ghz macbooks were on clearance. The 1.83Ghz macbook was fine, as were the macbook pros and imacs computers, so they are obviously not giving up on selling macs. The weird thing is the 2.0 GHz macbook prices haven't dropped at all. I've noticed that there were barely any refurb macbooks on apple's site too. Who know's may be there will be an update soon.


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

There are almost no refurbs on the Apple.ca site. I wonder if there will be updates soon not that Leopard is delayed.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The refurbs that pop up on apples site are typically all gone by noon...and lately its likely due to me convincing friends to buy them


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

I saw a black CD 512/60/SD for $1197 at a Staples here in Calgary.

But with a refurb MBP going for $1499 I think that MBP is a better bet.


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

*I work at staples*

We have had them on clearance for a month now, I don't hink it means anything other than we are not recieving them anymore.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

It could just be that the 1.83 Base model is the best seller for Staples... so they're not going to carry the 2.0Ghz and the Blackbook anymore?


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Jarooda said:


> We have had them on clearance for a month now, I don't hink it means anything other than we are not recieving them anymore.


Speaking of Staples. Any ideas on how they are selling in general? The store nearest me has a small aisle cap display, away from the other computers, with staff that is basically clueless about Macs and mac laptops.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

rondini said:


> Speaking of Staples. Any ideas on how they are selling in general? The store nearest me has a small aisle cap display, away from the other computers, with staff that is basically clueless about Macs and mac laptops.



Same out here. I suspect staples will be dropping the apple computers and stick with ipod accessories. The last time I was in a Staples store I asked about the macs that had been on display and were no more. The staff member responded rather blankly stating that the only way to get apple computers was to order them through the staples website. 

I'm more an Office Depot guy myself.


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

Actually with Vista released, interest has been very high from many customers.

Some people have a passing interest whereas others buy em on the spot.

Our store on Merivale actually rarely had stock of them (thanks to me) because we kept selling out of them.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

If Staples stops carrying Mac in their stores, it's just another corporate giant that doesn't know how to handle a product line.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> If Staples stops carrying Mac in their stores, it's just another corporate giant that doesn't know how to handle a product line.


Well put. Has any corporate giant ever sold Apple products with large success?


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

When I am out deal hunting in Calgary I always go by Staples - they really mark stuff down when it has to go. I love that.

Anyways, I have listened to a few reps sell Macs on the floor (just curious) and I liked what I heard.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Staples has had Macs in stores for less than a year now, I'd hope that they'd try and sell them some more before they drop the relationship. I just think maybe they are clearing out certain models (as is the case) -- they may not be carrying the full product line anymore, but I don't think this means they're dropping Macs entirely.

At a Staples near me (Gerrard Square, TO) they had a 17" iMac up for the first time ever on display next to the other towers. This was about a week ago, and it's the first time I'd seen an iMac in Staples!


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, we only selling the iMac in February.

That is on clearance too, but I think just because they are no longer available.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Sounds like a product refresh to me. :clap:


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

What makes you think, a company like staples, who has only been selling Macs nationwide since November, would be given the advantage of knowing when they were being refreshed?

If it was as simple as that, we would have known months ago.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Something worth considering is that Best Buy had MacBook Pros on sale for as much as $200 off list price a week ago. They also had MacBooks on sale for as much as $100 off list price.

Coincidence no?


----------



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

I have been to the Staples web site and also to a local Staples and I don't understand the "sale" of the 2G, superdrive MacBook. Staples sells them for $1447 and when I go to the Apple web site the price is $1449 with $100 off a printer and $40 off a .Mac membership. Where is the sale? Am I missing something?


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

They are on clearance, not on sale.

The only way retailers are allowed to lower the price on Apple products is if Apple gives the go ahead.

Since we are probably just going to stop selling them, we are clearing them out without aprroval from Apple.

=my two cents


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

so what are the clearence prices then???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

$2.00 Off, What A Steal!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Jarooda said:


> The only way retailers are allowed to lower the price on Apple products is if Apple gives the go ahead.


You need to educate yourself before you make statements like this.

It is illegal for manufacturers and distributors to dictate selling price. It's called price-fixing. Totally, 100% illegal.

Apple controls the marketplace price by only giving razor-thin margins on their Suggested Retail Price. No reseller will discount, because it will eat into their almost non-existant profit.


----------

